# Some Old Photos



## RadishRose (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 18, 2014)

Nice, RadishRose. Wonder what card game they are playing.
A couple more.  Young James Dean and Joe and Marilyn.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 18, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Nice, RadishRose. Wonder what card game they are playing.



It looks like Rummy Royal Whitman 1965 playing mat pot.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 19, 2014)

James Dean! wow.


----------

